# Can chain link fence be used for a goat hay feeder?



## cheyenne (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm trying VERY hard to save on hay this year. My goats are the most wasteful critters! I have been trying different things to make hay feeders out of and have some extra chain link fencing laying around. Was just wondering if that could be used to make a hay feeder out of? Has anyone else used it for such?


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

It seems awfully small to eat thru...? You can use pallets to make slats, or do a search of homemade hay feeders.. There are quite a lot of ideas out there using Rubbermaid totes, fences, pallets... Good luck!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

My hay feeders actually have the 2" x 4" hole welded wire. We very minimal waste. Maybe 5 handfuls a day between 5 boers and a mix breed. 


Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

I like the 4"x4" holes in a welded wire goat panel for a hay rack but admit there is waste. I reduce waste by feeding good quality second or third cut hay and also by feeding only 24 hours worth of hay at a time. I estimate 4lbs per animal but then adjust as needed. I want the rack to be essentially empty at the next feeding but I don't want them screaming their heads off.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Boy Saltey are you ever living life on the edge.:mrgreen:


----------



## cheyenne (Aug 21, 2011)

Sorry I didn't get to get back to my thread last week... busy, busy! I have tried the pallet idea... it seems to work better than the 4x4 wire but they still are wasting to much hay. They like to pull a mouthful out and drop it on the ground, pick through it to get what they want .. then repeat! LOL I don't know where I'd get better hay from at the moment, we get hay from friends of ours and have been for over 10 years. 

nannysrus - how do the welds hold up on the welded wire? My goats trashed a welded wire fence in a very short amount of time!

The reason I asked about the chain link was you see a lot of hay slow feeders out there with small openings for the hay. My hay room is separated from the horse stall with chain link on the top and the horses manage to eat quite a bit through it when the bales are pushed up against it. It's flexible and has some give to it. I guess it won't hurt to try it but I'm running out of good weather for building and need a better feeder than what I have now.


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

They haven't done any damage to mine. They even stand up against the wire and push on it. 

I am not for wasting hay at all. My horses eat out of slow feeders and so do pigs and cows. Sorry but there is no need for picking threw hay and/or grabbing mouthfuls and dropping them. I hate that more than anything to clean up mounds of wasted hay. Too much work to get hay. 

With the welded wire they can't be picky and they can only pull out a few pieces at a time.


Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

My goats eat thru chain link just fine. They do get bald noses from it but, that's the only thing I've noticed.


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

I just saw a slow feeder for horses that uses chain link that the hay goes under for feeding horses. I guess it's for horses that can't have a lot at once or that maybe eat to fast. But if it works for horses I think it would work for goats especially with them having smaller mouths. I say give it a try! It's a good way for them to get the hay but in smaller amounts and it will also keep them busy longer!


----------



## cheyenne (Aug 21, 2011)

nannysrus said:


> They haven't done any damage to mine. They even stand up against the wire and push on it.
> 
> I am not for wasting hay at all. My horses eat out of slow feeders and so do pigs and cows. Sorry but there is no need for picking threw hay and/or grabbing mouthfuls and dropping them. I hate that more than anything to clean up mounds of wasted hay. Too much work to get hay.
> 
> ...


----------



## cheyenne (Aug 21, 2011)

goathiker said:


> My goats eat thru chain link just fine. They do get bald noses from it but, that's the only thing I've noticed.


That's why I stopped using the 4x4 wire... all had bald noses from pushing through it. Hmmm..... still thinking I am going to try the chain link feeder, so will probably end up with bald nosed goats again! :think: I will post pictures when I get it all done!


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel (Jun 24, 2013)

My thoughts on 4x4 welded wire are, that one could add it to an existing slatted rack, or perhaps layer two pieces with the squares offset from each other, so you could fidget the openings from 4x4 down to 2x2 or anything in between.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm going smaller, much smaller. I picked up 10 panels from an old ferret cage. The bars are 1 inch apart. The feeders will be made with springs so that the hay is pressed to the panels. It will be so nice not to have the hay mess. 

My goats do also get free choice alfalfa pellets so, they need just a little roughage with it.


----------



## jjeff1616 (Mar 11, 2014)

All of my feeders are made with chain link fence and a tray below to catch anything that does fall. I can hardly see any hay in the ground surrounding the feeder. It's amazing 
Then when the good stuff above is done I don't feed until they eat the stems and stuff they let fall. Literally next to no waste! 
Bald spots, yes I've noticed a few. All Very minor and I don't show so I'd rather save on feed costs. 



Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

We use 2x4 inch welded wire to line the mangers...it helps a lot...but you know they still find ways to waste it. I do, however have less waste if I feed less, but I leave it full 24/7.


----------

